# A little taste of Australia



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! :wave:

I don't think I mentioned this, but I was away for two days on a brief little getaway 

It was loads of fun and relaxing, too--now that I'm back at home, I have tons to do, as usual 

Around here we have this store called World Market. They have imported products from all around the world! In my town we aren't to close to one so we don't go often (which is a good thing, because if we were close I wouldn't have any money! ) but on our trip, our hotel had one right in front of it!

Of course, I had to go in. I can get my favourite Kinder chocolates there, and _real_ Cadbury, and all sorts of other goodies 

Anyways, I found something there I hadn't seen before--Bundaberg Ginger Beer! (Here we call it Ginger Ale, and it is non-alcoholic :cheers

As many of us know, our darling Lyn and her handsome boy Indigo hail from Bundaberg, which is located in Queensland, Australia, and I was so excited to find something that was made right in Bundy!

Naturally, I bought some, and it was the most delicious ginger beer I have ever tasted. It was perfect, like golden, real ginger, unlike the usual fake ginger flavouring in some of the ginger beverages over here.

I took some pictures so everyone is well aware if they come across it 

It was definitely a highlight, so I thought I'd share!

















P.S: I kept my bottle ​


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that was quite the find! I'm also glad you had a fun time on your little outing! 

I gather you also got the very delicious Kinder Bueno, right?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I love anything with ginger, I'll have to try it. :cheers: I go to World Market once in a while, they have little (2 to 3 inch) ceramic dishes that I buy for the birds.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hm, interesting! I'm glad you tried and liked it! I wonder how many people aren't familiar with the product and think it's alcoholic since it says BEER and non-alcoholic in very small print :laughing2:. I like the packaging. 

I love World Market, isn't that place fun? I remember when they called it Cost Plus, then Cost Plus World Market, now they're just trying to use World Market I guess. I know of 2 within sort of reasonable driving distance, but haven't been to one in years.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow cool never heard of ginger beer.I don't drink or smoke .but it looks like it might taste good.I'm do glad you had a great time my friend.blessings and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Gi Gi.This is for you.. I am glad you found a little bit of Australia and my world in Bundaberg. It is a wonder that they didn't have Bundaberg Rum as that is popular all over the world and well known. I thought id share some photo's of where the Ginger Beer came from. We also have Ginger ale as well the factory also makes other drinks to other than Ginger beer and you can go through on a tour also i have a photo of the sugar mill Milliquen where the rum is made you can also go on a tour there to....You can also buy chocolate's from the bon factory at Milliquen Mill.

Bundaberg Ginger Beer Factory


This is where they make the Ginger Beer and other drinks.


Bundaberg Sugar Mill Milliquen Sugar Mill.


Here is the Bundaberg Rum


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I love my Bundaberg Ginger Beer. By the way it is called beer because it is naturally fermented like beer even though it is non alcoholic, and not just flavoured water that is carbonated like ginger ale. I also love Kinder Bueno's.

When young we used to make our own Ginger Beer and it is really not that hard to make. I have made it about 10 or so years ago here, but it gets too hot here and most of the bottles exploded on me. When I eventually move to a cooler area I will probably make my own again. For those interested here is a link to a recipe for making your own Ginger Beer Plant that you need to make your own ginger beer. The very very small amount of alcohol produced is so miniscule that it will not hurt you. This drink was made all the time in Australia when I was growing up in the 1950's and 60's and I can assure you it was given to kids all the time and none of us got drunk or had any adverse effects from it.

Ginger Beer - Burke's Backyard

It is also wise to use bottled water to make it up as it does not contain chlorine, the chlorine will hinder the fermentation process, and you can then use the bottles to put the ginger beer in.

Also for those of you that don't know the Australian Tablespoon size is different to North American, New Zealand and the UK. The Australian tablespoon is 20ml and the other countries it is only 15ml, teaspoon sizes are the same at 5ml. So if you are using any Australian recipes that call for tablespoons please remember this fact.

Glad you enjoyed your Ginger Beer Star.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

aluz said:


> Now that was quite the find! I'm also glad you had a fun time on your little outing!
> 
> I gather you also got the very delicious Kinder Bueno, right?


It sure was, Ana! Of course I got a Kinder Bueno! (a lot, actually )

I love those candy bars, and the first time I tried one was when I went to Germany last year and have never looked back since 



Cody said:


> I love anything with ginger, I'll have to try it. :cheers: I go to World Market once in a while, they have little (2 to 3 inch) ceramic dishes that I buy for the birds.


You should  It was completely worth it! We actually got some of those dishes, too, but we use them for people :laughing: I'm looking at them right now, actually, they're on the shelf next to me 


RavensGryf said:


> Hm, interesting! I'm glad you tried and liked it! I wonder how many people aren't familiar with the product and think it's alcoholic since it says BEER and non-alcoholic in very small print :laughing2:. I like the packaging.
> 
> I love World Market, isn't that place fun? I remember when they called it Cost Plus, then Cost Plus World Market, now they're just trying to use World Market I guess. I know of 2 within sort of reasonable driving distance, but haven't been to one in years.


I agree, I wonder  I inferred it wasn't alcoholic since it wasn't in the alcohol section but not all World Markets are allowed to have a separate wine/liquor store on the premises, so I imagine in other stores people really do think it's beer! It really is fun to look around, they always have the best little trinkets 


shanebudgie said:


> Wow cool never heard of ginger beer.I don't drink or smoke .but it looks like it might taste good.I'm do glad you had a great time my friend.blessings and thanks for sharing.


Don't worry, it's non-alcoholic  Sort of like ginger soda. It really is delicious!

Thanks for the well wishes 



LynandIndigo said:


> Hi. Gi Gi.This is for you.. I am glad you found a little bit of Australia and my world in Bundaberg...


Hi Lyn! Thank you so much for those pictures, it's so interesting to see where they make it! I would love to go on a tour sometime and I can imagine it would be lovely to get samples and taste all the treats over there. Someday I'll be sure to try some Bundaberg rum! I'll have to get Deb to make me one of her famous rum cakes  :cheers:



Kate C said:


> I love my Bundaberg Ginger Beer. By the way it is called beer because it is naturally fermented like beer even though it is non alcoholic, and not just flavoured water that is carbonated like ginger ale. I also love Kinder Bueno's...


Thanks, Kate! I may have to go out and get another few packs, even though the drive is sort of long, because one four pack was simply not enough! 

I had no idea it was made differently so it could be called beer, thanks for that information! It's no wonder it tastes better  Kinder Buenos sure are delicious 

Thanks so much for that link to the backyard Ginger Beer! During the summer when I have more time I'll have to try that, I'm sure it would be a great experience, although I doubt my attempt would taste as good as Bundy's! I also didn't know about the Aussie tablespoon, thanks for posting that for me and other members to reference. :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Meant to say that the sugar Mill makes Bundaberg Sugar, Bundaberg Syrup.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually Star I think the homemade ginger beer is nicer, but Bundaberg Ginger Beer is probably as close as you can get to the homemade. We have another company here too that makes good ginger beer and that is Saxby's who have been making Ginger Beer here since 1864.

I am very partial to a Ginger Beer Spider as we call them, you call them Soda or Float in the U.S, Canada and the U.K.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Actually Star I think the homemade ginger beer is nicer, but Bundaberg Ginger Beer is probably as close as you can get to the homemade. We have another company here too that makes good ginger beer and that is Saxby's who have been making Ginger Beer here since 1864.
> 
> I am very partial to a Ginger Beer Spider as we call them, you call them Soda or Float in the U.S, Canada and the U.K.


Good to know! I guess I definitely will have to make some then 

I've never had a ginger beer float, I'll have to try it


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't often drink ginger beer..... but when I do, I prefer to call it ginger ale...
Stay thirsty my friends.....:laughing1:

Borrowed from Dos equis beer...


----------

